# Cr-48



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

BOOYA.

Got one.

http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program-cr48.html

ohhhhh yeaaaa.

Essentially it's an "internet machine."  The computer boots up in about 10 seconds and you are online with a chrome browser.  You do anything you want to from there.

Docs, image editing, surfing the internet, etc.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 2, 2011)

Oh sweet! Looks like a black macbook pro...lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2011)

I have one also (actually 2) through the pilot program. I love that little machine. It is a great little netbook. I like it even more now that they implemented the cloud printing function. The keyboard has been the hardest thing to get used to.


----------



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

The keyboard is better than a netbook keyboard that I've gotten used to... so it wasn't too bad.  

Getting used to the "Mac" style mouse though is danged annoying though.



Blake Bowden said:


> Oh sweet! Looks like a black macbook pro...lol


 
How dare you.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2011)

Yeah that was hard to get used to also, but the keyboard was the hardest for me. I love the layout of it though and getting rid of useless keys was great. There is so much to love about it. I love the speed of it too. The boot time is great and also the updates are great too. When I received the second one I logged in to my gmail account and everything that I had done on the first one was right there and ready to go which was great.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 2, 2011)

How's the chrome os? Haven't heard much about it.


----------



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> How's the chrome os? Haven't heard much about it.


 It's a Chrome Browser.  Literally... just the browser.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2011)

The netbook has a 16GB SSD drive in it but it is not accessible like a Windows hard drive would be (no C:\ folder). Images and such can be stored on it and accessed through a panel. The Chrome browser runs on top of a Linux kernel. Not sure which one though. I was thinking that they would be released this year at some point, not the CR-48, by Samsung and a couple of other companies.


----------



## Stephen (May 2, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:
			
		

> I have one also (actually 2)



Man I applied but never heard back. Bummer but glad you guys got em!


----------



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

I heard of someone that got 4.  I was amazed.  I finally got one after learning that I would get one 3 MONTHS LATER.  It was the worst waiting period I've ever gone through.


----------



## Stephen (May 2, 2011)

JTM said:
			
		

> I heard of someone that got 4.  I was amazed.  I finally got one after learning that I would get one 3 MONTHS LATER.  It was the worst waiting period I've ever gone through.



Are they still being mailed out?


----------



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Are they still being mailed out?


 
If you got added to this google group (you didn't sign up for it):

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/chrome-notebook-pilot

Then you'll get one.  If you didn't get signed up for it automatically (you'd know), then you won't be getting one apparently.

Of course, they're about as clutzy as they possibly could with getting these out, and people are just now receiving them (I got mine last week), so you never know.  I signed up for it about a year ago as well.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2011)

Really? I got my first one 2 weeks after I signed up. The 2nd one I received about 2 months ago. I never received anything telling me I would receive one.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## JTM (May 2, 2011)

You should sell the second one (if you want to) in our selling forum.  I'm sure I could find someone to buy it.


----------



## Christopher Parker (May 2, 2011)

JTM said:
			
		

> You should sell the second one (if you want to) in our selling forum.  I'm sure I could find someone to buy it.



Like me?

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 2, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I have one also (actually 2) through the pilot program




Just curious, but what exactly is the "Pilot Program"?  I saw online that it was available only to those that are in that program.  Never heard of it till now.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 3, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Just curious, but what exactly is the "Pilot Program"? I saw online that it was available only to those that are in that program. Never heard of it till now.



Google had a few rounds of open registration a while back.  Anyone could register, and they selected some of those people to receive a CR-48.  I registered every time it was open, never had any luck personally.  From what I've heard, Google is only building the CR-48 as a test; once they conclude the test, other manufacturers will build and sell inexpensive laptops using Google's ChromeOS (that's what they are really testing, not the hardware).


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

in generally, most of the fixes needed are for the hardware as well.

having a plug like this is silly.  why is there no generic USB charger?


----------



## kwilbourn (May 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> having a plug like this is silly. why is there no generic USB charger?



I tend to agree.  I think using a MacBook has spoiled me on power connections.  I can't stand the "old" style ring and pin connectors anymore.  That's usually the first part I break on a laptop.  At the very least, the magnetic charging connectors like Apple uses would be an improvement.  

I hate to see USB used as a charging port on a host device, but could see it if you could plug it in to a desktop for file access and sync a la many smartphones and tablets.  But is the minimal 5V, 500mA of USB connections enough to charge it?


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

dunno, really.  the thing hardly uses any power.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> You should sell the second one (if you want to) in our selling forum.  I'm sure I could find someone to buy it.


 
I thought about selling it but it it has become quite useful. My desktop pooped the bed and so with the two CR-48s it hasn't really affected me too much. I use one all the time for school and work and my wife and oldest son use the other one for Facebook. Also, a while back I thought of any legality issues with it.  



JTM said:


> dunno, really. the thing hardly uses any power.



Yeah the power usage is minimal. I love the battery life on this thing. I can go about 2 days without a charge and that is under some pretty heavy usage.


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

9 hours of active use is actually accurate on this thing.  I thought they were totally bogus, but no.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> 9 hours of active use is actually accurate on this thing



I'd believe it, a Dell netbook I use gets close.  Similar hardware and a much more hungry OS (Windows XP)


----------

